# Why do so many guitarists use tape to hold the strap instead of strap locks?



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I mean, those guitarists have guitar techs that know better don't they ? What am I missing?

It's sooooo ugly and I can't even imagine what it does to the guitar finish.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I always assume that they'd been ripped out at some point in time.

There is still a fix for that though. It does look terrible, imo.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Because strap lock pins can still pull out of the wood. Just like on both my touring guitars . 

Having wood glue and toothpicks on hand isnt always an option.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Those two guitar players are in Explosions in the Sky. Both players move A LOT when they play, and Munaf (the guy with the Strat) can be pretty violent to his guitar while playing. I think in their case, strap locks wouldn't survive very long. The tape ain't pretty, but it does the job for sure.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I would rather drill another strap lock then tape the strap to the body !!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

zurn said:


> I would rather drill another strap lock then tape the strap to the body !!


Pffft. Tape adds character.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2016)

If you're using a dedicated strap for a guitar, here are a coupla' methods.

Tried and true. The Grolsch bottle cap liner.










A friend of mine, who moves around a lot on stage, screws his straps on with washers.
A bit longer/thicker screws will really secure it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I now know of 2 people who use tape


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I totally get it. I don't even move around that much and I've had straps fall off strap buttons, strap lock screws strip right out of the guitar, the "leather" of the strap tear, and other epic strap fails. For every solution, there is still the possibility of failure. The tape, although not aesthetically pleasing to everyone, is a pretty secure method for keeping things together.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A little appearance prejudice here, without apology. Tape used in this manner looks like shit. 

Properly installed and maintained strap buttons DO work. The locks rarely fail when not misused, but the buttons often do. If the strap is so tight on the button that it grips and turns it with the screw, it's too tight. It's not the strap that needs to be tight, it's the button. Make the hole larger and the retainer (like the washer) larger if necessary. Virtually all button screws go into the end grain of the body, they are notoriously too small, too short, with oversized pilot holes, and no adhesive applied to the threads. Fix those things and they won't fail. 

Fwiw, here's my opinion on buttons. Ymmv, but shouldn't. Toothpicks and glue only work under standard light use. The hole ends up being filled with a very rough mix of glue and wood fibre, often no stronger than what you started with. It's kind of an amateur fix. Drill out the hole no larger than necessary, superglue in a tight fitting dowel and let it dry, redrill a correctly sized pilot hole, use at least a 1.5" screw (2" is better) and not some cheap piece of crap screw that breaks off with minimum torque, lightly coat the screw threads with either superglue or an expanding glue (I'm digging the Gorilla brand at the moment), attach the button snug without the stupid felt washer that will only compress and loosen the button, wipe off any glue squeeze-out before it dries.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2016)

I only have a problem with one guitar.
It's my '80 Eagle Bass. It has a 'barrel' type of pin.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Budda said:


> Pffft. Tape adds character.


Exactly


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I use strap locks all the time. I never use anything else.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

amagras said:


> Exactly


Whatever floats your boat. I just couldn't do that to my SG or Parker. The SG has nitro cellulose paint on it. I would rather be dead then do that to my guitar. lol


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Could always roll like EVH or Zakk!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Lola said:


> Whatever floats your boat. I just couldn't do that to my SG or Parker. The SG has nitro cellulose paint on it. I would rather be dead then do that to my guitar. lol


Lola that was a joke, as well as Buddha's (I think)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Guitar finishes "age" or just get damaged. Kind of like getting dings and pits in your car's paint job.

Meh. So long as it's not falling apart, keep rockin'. I got a satin guitar just to see what it looks like a year later


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

amagras said:


> Lola that was a joke, as well as Buddha's (I think)


Yes I know it was but what I am saying is that I could never disgrace my guitars let alone damage the finish with anything. There far from perfect. The SG has a bit of buckle rash on the back from the previous owner and *I managed to put a nice ding on my Parker with my laptop. I sort of lobbed my laptop on the bed and it bounced and landed right on my Parker. That stupid act of laziness cost me.  I just got some black magic marker an filled it in. Not really noticeable. I was going to take it an get it repainted but at the time money was tight!*


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Man GC posts don't like working smoothly lately..

anyway, here's an ES-335 that's seen some good times:


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Lola said:


> Yes I know it was but what I am saying is that I could never disgrace my guitars let alone damage the finish with anything. There far from perfect. The SG has a bit of buckle rash on the back from the previous owner and *I managed to put a nice ding on my Parker with my laptop. I sort of lobbed my laptop on the bed and it bounced and landed right on my Parker. That stupid act of laziness cost me.  I just got some black magic marker an filled it in. Not really noticeable. I was going to take it an get it repainted but at the time money was tight!*


It happens, guitars are tools to be used. Nothing wrong with honest wear. If your guitar looks too pretty it means you don't use it enough.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I stopped using strap lock when the screw litteraly cut from friction. I was fast enough to catch my Les Paul but I'll never use straplock again.

Now, I ride all my guitars with Grolsh washers, never had a problem.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Ti-Ron said:


> I stopped using strap lock when the screw litteraly cut from friction. I was fast enough to catch my Les Paul but I'll never use straplock again.
> 
> Now, I ride all my guitars with Grolsh washers, never had a problem.


Wow I thought that the straplocks were the be all, end all. I guess not!


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Lola said:


> Wow I thought that the straplocks were the be all, end all. I guess not!


It might depend on the brand. I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss them. I've used them for years with no issues. I use Loxx.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lola said:


> Wow I thought that the straplocks were the be all, end all. I guess not!


I only use straplocks on guitars that won't fit in their hard case withe their thick leather straps on them. I don't want to wear the strap out taking it on and off daily.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

cboutilier said:


> I only use straplocks on guitars that won't fit in their hard case withe their thick leather straps on them. I don't want to wear the strap out taking it on and off daily.


My only problem with that idea is that I put a lot of extra humidity from my own sweat inside the case if I don't remove the strap from the guitar


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Lola said:


> Wow I thought that the straplocks were the be all, end all. I guess not!





isoneedacoffee said:


> It might depend on the brand. I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss them. I've used them for years with no issues. I use Loxx.


I used Shaller. Don't know if they are cheaper made or being just unlucky.
A friend of mind destroyed the top horn of his guitar with the strap lock during a show...


__
http://instagr.am/p/lSS-UyBOmc/


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

There are also the very cheap plastic washer style that you can get at L&M for $3. They work super well and you don't need to change anything on your guitar to get them.

I had already outfitted 4? guitars with schallers by the time I found out about them, and I don't feel like buying 3 sets (cheap) and then installing the stock screws so that I can sell my straplocks.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Tape is better than nothing. I'm sure some audience members would agree.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Why the tape? They have been watching too many of the Red Green Show re-runs. You know, the handy man's secret weapon.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Mooh said:


> A little appearance prejudice here, without apology. Tape used in this manner looks like shit.
> 
> Properly installed and maintained strap buttons DO work. The locks rarely fail when not misused, but the buttons often do. If the strap is so tight on the button that it grips and turns it with the screw, it's too tight. It's not the strap that needs to be tight, it's the button. Make the hole larger and the retainer (like the washer) larger if necessary. Virtually all button screws go into the end grain of the body, they are notoriously too small, too short, with oversized pilot holes, and no adhesive applied to the threads. Fix those things and they won't fail.
> 
> Fwiw, here's my opinion on buttons. Ymmv, but shouldn't. Toothpicks and glue only work under standard light use. The hole ends up being filled with a very rough mix of glue and wood fibre, often no stronger than what you started with. It's kind of an amateur fix. Drill out the hole no larger than necessary, superglue in a tight fitting dowel and let it dry, redrill a correctly sized pilot hole, use at least a 1.5" screw (2" is better) and not some cheap piece of crap screw that breaks off with minimum torque, lightly coat the screw threads with either superglue or an expanding glue (I'm digging the Gorilla brand at the moment), attach the button snug without the stupid felt washer that will only compress and loosen the button, wipe off any glue squeeze-out before it dries.


awesome post^^^^


aside from the above though, i don't understand what the hell are you guys doing that guitars are falling off all over the place? in all my life the ONLY time i ever had a guitar come off of the strap was my own fault, because i didn't put it on properly. i've had some mighty cheep guitars and not one has ever come off of the strap, nor have i ever had a pin/button failure


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My straplocks have never let me down. They've never screwed up in any way shape or form. I am so careful with all things guitar though, after putting a ding into my Parker with my laptop. The straplocks stay put and that's that! I love them.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Tried and true. The Grolsch bottle cap liner.


...this is my preferred method. 2 free beers with each set of "strap locks"


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Mooh said:


> A little appearance prejudice here, without apology. Tape used in this manner looks like shit.
> 
> Properly installed and maintained strap buttons DO work. The locks rarely fail when not misused, but the buttons often do. If the strap is so tight on the button that it grips and turns it with the screw, it's too tight. It's not the strap that needs to be tight, it's the button. Make the hole larger and the retainer (like the washer) larger if necessary. Virtually all button screws go into the end grain of the body, they are notoriously too small, too short, with oversized pilot holes, and no adhesive applied to the threads. Fix those things and they won't fail.
> 
> Fwiw, here's my opinion on buttons. Ymmv, but shouldn't. Toothpicks and glue only work under standard light use. The hole ends up being filled with a very rough mix of glue and wood fibre, often no stronger than what you started with. It's kind of an amateur fix. Drill out the hole no larger than necessary, superglue in a tight fitting dowel and let it dry, redrill a correctly sized pilot hole, use at least a 1.5" screw (2" is better) and not some cheap piece of crap screw that breaks off with minimum torque, lightly coat the screw threads with either superglue or an expanding glue (I'm digging the Gorilla brand at the moment), attach the button snug without the stupid felt washer that will only compress and loosen the button, wipe off any glue squeeze-out before it dries.


Mooh, this is a brilliant post not only on how to repair your guitar but I can put the wooden dowel, drill a hole to good use elsewhere in my handywoman escapades. You have no idea how happy this made me. I have drill, superglue, dowels and there's stuff that needs fixin' around my place. Just awesome. 

This is a very valuable tip. I am so excited now. Learning this just made my day a whole lot better! 

Thanks Reverend Mooh! lol Praise be brothers and sisters for _t_he Reverend Mooh!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lola said:


> Mooh, this is a brilliant post not only on how to repair your guitar but I can put the wooden dowel, drill a hole to good use elsewhere in my handywoman escapades. You have no idea how happy this made me. I have drill, superglue, dowels and there's stuff that needs fixin' around my place. Just awesome.
> 
> This is a very valuable tip. I am so excited now. Learning this just made my day a whole lot better!
> 
> Thanks Reverend Mooh! lol Praise be brothers and sisters for _t_he Reverend Mooh!


Bless you, child.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Gimper said:


> ...this is my preferred method. 2 free beers with each set of "strap locks"


Best marketing strategy ever!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2016)

Lola said:


> _t_he Reverend Mooh!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I dont think people taping their strap pins are worried about how it looks


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Budda said:


> I dont think people taping their strap pins are worried about how it looks


But what I don't understand is why would anyone let their beautiful guitar get in that bad of shape? I could never let that happen! Money doesn't grow on trees! At least not where I come from! Lol


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lola said:


> But what I don't understand is why would anyone let their beautiful guitar get in that bad of shape? I could never let that happen! Money doesn't grow on trees! At least not where I come from! Lol


Lola, please do not ever watch any old Pete Townsend footage from the 60's. Those poor Ricky guitars would've been happy to only have a little tape slapped on 'em. 

I've seen lots of people abuse their instrument, either for art or frustration. 30 years ago, I had a buddy who had anyone and everyone carve their names or symbols (hey, it was the 80s) into his Norlin LP Standard clownburst. Didn't hurt the sound, gave him a vibe he liked and played will to his audience ("dude, my name's on that guitar" LOL). I let him borrow my LPC once, but he repositioned a floor monitor that was falling off it's perch with it. Never again, because I don't do that to guitars, all though he did. To each their own.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lola said:


> But what I don't understand is why would anyone let their beautiful guitar get in that bad of shape? I could never let that happen! Money doesn't grow on trees! At least not where I come from! Lol


I literally bought a guitar to try and wear the finish off. I also bought it brand new.

If i was worried about dings and nicks I would be stressed out while playing, which is no fun.

Wear happens. Embrace it.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

laristotle said:


> A friend of mine, who moves around a lot on stage, screws his straps on with washers.
> A bit longer/thicker screws will really secure it.


My current main player came to me this , and I just kept it that way because the damage was done and it was rock solid. Longer screws though and if you use those clip-on straps(see pic below) it makes things easier. I would add that you only need the large washer on the outside. The second metal washer on the inside of the strap + the rubber one are superfluous as the strap will prevent damage to the instrument (and with a longer screw you don't need to crank it down too hard).. Aslo use a pan head not countersunk flathead.












Budda said:


> Because strap lock pins can still pull out of the wood. Just like on both my touring guitars .
> 
> Having wood glue and toothpicks on hand isnt always an option.


it is if you are prepared; I mean, if you can think ahead enuf to bring some gaffer.... also there ain't hardly no town on the continent with a bar you might be playing at where you can't score some toothpicks and wood glue. In a pinch, just the toothpicks will do.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

nkjanssen said:


> Many people, myself included, just don't care that much about a guitar's "beauty". I've never taped my strap pins, but I've certainly done other things to guitars that have improved functionality, sound or playability at the expense of impacting "beauty". To me a guitar is a tool, not a precious flower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess it would be different if you have a high end guitar then you want to keep it in pristine shape! I know I do! 

I think it really says a lot about the guitar owner when the guitar looks like shit!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lola said:


> I guess it would be different if you have a high end guitar then you want to keep it in pristine shape! I know I do!
> 
> I think it really says a lot about the guitar owner when the guitar looks like shit!


Did you see the pic i posted? The ES sounds awesome.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Budda said:


> Did you see the pic i posted? The ES sounds awesome.


No. Do you have a link? Love to see it!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

What's that trick to wrapping your chord so it doesn't get yanked out of your input on your guitar? Someone showed me but I forgot as only a Lola could! Lol


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lola said:


> What's that trick to wrapping your chord so it doesn't get yanked out of your input on your guitar? Someone showed me but I forgot as only a Lola could! Lol


Go over and around the strap instead of straight into the jack.

Edit: lola you liked the picture, it's on page 2 haha.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

My $0.50 strap-locks. Pretty much a no-fail with large enough / deep enough screws. 

I use Schaller's now so I can switch basses using the same strap that has my wireless attached.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Budda said:


> Edit: lola you liked the picture, it's on page 2 haha.


I do like the look because it reminds me of a Frankenstrat!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2016)

Lola said:


> I think it really says a lot about the guitar owner when the guitar looks like shit!


Depends on whether or not it was like that when they acquired it. No?
ie, without knowing me, how would I be evaluated?
'03 Gibson.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Depends on whether or not it was like that when they acquired it. No?
> ie, without knowing me, how would I be evaluated?
> '03 Gibson.
> 
> View attachment 34513


LMAO Without knowing you?! But I know you and I have an inkling as to what style and tastes in your choices of guitars would be. The Gibson isn't aesthetically pleasing to me but that's my problem. It's in very good shape!

But if I didn't know you, your Gibson tells me that your a person with a different and unique perspective on life. You don't like to be mainstream as evidenced by the abstract finish on the guitar itself. No cookie cutter shit for you my friend.(you are so NOT a cookie cutter person Larry) As I must reiterate, it's in great shape which shows that your careful with it, you respect it and you take care of it. I assume that this mirrors you as a person. And I know this to be true because I have met you. Your guitar tells me quite a bit about you.

Your choice would definitely not be a piece of beat up shit. That much I know about you. You have some really nice gear and guitars. Your choices of guitars that would be appropriate/suitable for you would always be excellent or the best you could afford. I have seen some of your guitars.

Why would someone acquire a guitar that looked like shit and was falling apart? Maybe for parts or you want to rebuild it but for me NO thanks! I don't have that kind of expertise. I would rather save my money, work 2 jobs or do whatever it takes to get a decent looking guitar. That might spur me on though to build my own! (ya, like that's ever going to happen) l think it's just fear of the unknown.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Those who identified the button as the real issue are correct. That said, glue and toothpicks is the dumbest idea ever conceived and reveals a lack of woodworking understanding. Similarly, drilling out the screw holes and gluing in a dowel is unnecessary, far more work than it needs to be, leaves you depending on a glued joint that cannot be clamped thus making the joint almost as suspect as toothpicks and finally, exposes the finish of the guitar to the risk of chipping out at the hole during drilling. 

All that is required is to step up to a longer, heavier gauge screw. 
Done.
Any good quality strap lock, in good condition, attached to a strap button securely fastened to the guitar so that it won't come out is enough strap security that the strap itself becomes the risk not the lock.

Those choosing the eye-bolt lag screw are either making an ugliness-lover styling statement or else they are drama queens, making mountains out of molehills. I suspect Zakk might be the former and Eddie the latter and those who copy, wannabes. 

My opinion.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Depends on whether or not it was like that when they acquired it. No?
> ie, without knowing me, how would I be evaluated?
> '03 Gibson.
> 
> View attachment 34513


Gay...with terrible taste in artwork (kind of an anomoly). Thank goodness I know better. You're clearly straight...with terrible taste in artwork. (lol)


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2016)

Lola said:


> But if I didn't know you, your Gibson tells me that your a person with a different and unique perspective on life.
> You don't like to be mainstream as evidenced by the abstract finish on the guitar itself.





JBFairthorne said:


> Gay...with terrible taste in artwork (kind of an anomoly).
> Thank goodness I know better. You're clearly straight...with terrible taste in artwork. (lol)


I acquired that in a trade deal for less then half of it's value.
Because of the 'ahem' artwork.
My original plan was to refinish it.
It's kinda growing on me though.








Sounds/feels great.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

...okay we'll insert cheap into my previous description somewhere then...

...and easily swayed...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Your a rebel Larry, admit it! lol 

Don't ever cut your hair! You have great hair!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2016)

JBFairthorne said:


> ...okay we'll insert cheap into my previous description somewhere then...
> 
> ...and easily swayed...


No need.
I thought it was kinda gay too.
At least dayglow/pastel paints weren't used. lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2016)

Lola said:


> Don't ever cut your hair! You have great hair!


I don't think that I have to.
It's falling out on it's own. lol.
I won't do the Kim Mitchel thing by covering it with a ball cap though.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

The by far worse strap buttons on a guitar is what gretsch put on theirs, its more of a decoration...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Why? 

I've never had a strap slip off my Gretsch. I check that they are tight when I put the guitar on (I don't need to take the strap off to put it in the case). The knurled knobs are large enough that a strap, at least a new one, won't just slip off. 

I don't see any problems, unless you are looking to take the strap on and off quickly.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's my tried and true, easy fix from an old posting and responses from those who gave it a try. 
Stripped screw holes...

Pasted comment from posting with an edit:
The next time u re-string save a length of your bottom E and A string.
Stick the trimmed off string bit into the hole and cut to length, just a bit shorter than the hole depth.
Leave it in the hole and replace your strap pin/screw as usual.
Do not over tighten.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Rick31797 said:


> The by far worse strap buttons on a guitar is what gretsch put on theirs, its more of a decoration...


I don't mind the Gretsch buttons, except they sometimes unscrew from the body, but I removed them in favour of Schaller straplocks nonetheless, as I have straps with them.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My favourite part is this is now a 5 page thread on taping straps to a guitar.

I love this place!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I once had my strap knob go flying out of the guitar--fortunately my hand was on the neck and i caught it--although a couple of strings broke in the process.
So no damage to the guitar other than replacing the strap knob--which was nowhere to be seen.
While I wouldn't use tape that way--I can understand why some do...


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

I have the Fender lock & button system on the P-bass and the plastic washers on the Tele, but I just threw these elliptical end pins on my Yamaha: 

https://www.amazon.ca/Planet-Waves-...d=1480021429&sr=1-7&keywords=planet+waves+pin

They look neat and work as they should, but I still wouldn't jump around a lot with it.


----------

